

Are There Too Many Women in IT? - Sam_Odio
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/career/article.php/3746501

======
michael_dorfman
From the final paragraph: _"Are there too many women in IT? Of course not."_

So, in other words, a provocative headline centered around an argument the
author is not even trying to make.

 _plonk_

~~~
bigtoga
You did more than me. I read the headline and thought, "The only reason to
make that the headline is to start a flame war thus drawing attn to yourself.
Next!"

------
cousin_it
There are too few children in IT. Nothing precludes a 15 year old from being a
successful programmer and entrepreneur, e.g. <http://markbao.com> . As for
percentages, 71% of teachers in the US are women, is it discrimination against
men?

